# Blackheads/comodones.. YOUR ADVICE NEEDED!  :)



## Caderas (Nov 9, 2010)

So, I know, I know.  Blackheads, several people have them out there.  But!  I'm a firm believer that I have some of the worst and most stubborn blackheads known to man!  It's a hereditary thing to have them all over the nose area and it's starting to drive me nuts!

  	I haven't tried Biore strips because my pores go pretty deep, and I don't think they'd work.  Does anyone have any recommendations for me?

  	The best I do is every few weeks.. I steam my face, push as much out, and then my nose gets all dry and scaley.  *sigh*  It's a never ending battle because my nose doesn't end up looking better, but at least I know I'm getting some of the gunk out!  Thanks for any of your lovely advice!!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 10, 2010)

The aspirin mask has worked for me!


----------



## Hilde (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you use the deep cleaning version of the biore strips?

  	Have you tried queen helene's masks?

  	Have you tried an extraction tool(tweezerman makes them)?

  	Have you tried differin?


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 11, 2010)

I have loads of tiny tiny blackheads all over my nose. I don't do a thing about them. I steam my face gently every night with a hot flannel, and I apply a clay mask twice a week which I let work for about 40 minutes.

  	You say your nose goes all scaly and dry - are you moisturising it after you steam?


----------



## Caderas (Nov 11, 2010)

@Nicala.. I've tried that before, but I don't know if I did it often enough or too much!  Any suggestions?

  	@Hilde.. I haven't tried either deep-cleaning Biore strips or the Queen Helene mask (but I've been looking into it!).  I have tried the extraction tool, and it doesn't work.  I've even had it done by a esthetician as well.  And, in my opinion, it's not bad enough to invest in Differin or anything like that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	@m4dswine.. Yep!  Well, I push out all the gunk since my pores are more open after the steam. Then, I moisturize. But the dry/scaly skin doesn't show up until a day or two afterwards!


  	And, I have been looking into Charcoal Masks (one from Daiso specifically).  Has anyone tried these with any luck?


----------



## ruthless (Nov 13, 2010)

Your pores can't be metres deep, so the pore strips would be at the very least a little effective, and would allow you to be less mean to your nose when you're doing your extractions. I just started to steam and press and it works fine. I experience no adverse reaction, perhaps you're doing it too hard?

  	Consider going to a professional for an extraction? See if that helps then you can maintain. *I see you've done that already, disregard

  	Do you close your pores after you open them? In the shower, warm water and steam open them you scrub your face but do you use cold water to close them before you apply moisturizer etc?


----------



## kanne (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to have the biggest problem with blackheads. Try Mario Badescu's Silver Powder and Biore Pore Cleansing Scrub.

  	I think Silver Powder says to use like three times a week, but I started off using it every day for a week then dropped it back. It's good for drawing those deep, hormonal pimples to the surface as well. I use the Biore Scrub every day.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 27, 2010)

well my suggestion is what you say you haven't tried yet...
  	Biore strips
  	i use them because i have blackheads and deep pores on my nose. i just get the box with  6 strips and use them every other day (or everyday) until the box is gone. i don't buy them repeatedly because i'm a firm believer of the fact that while they do work very well, i can't imagine putting something on my nose that dries up like papier mache is really healthy for the skin.
  	i would say go ahead a try them because they do work. just make sure to not over use them. i've always heard that over using those is like using facial scrubs that feel like gravel.... they cause cellular damage to the face.
  	hope that helps


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

I have tried those biore strips and I swear they don't work for me either... I wished I had an answer for you but I don't... i'll be stalking this tread though because I can't stand those stubborn blackheads on my nose, they are my arch nemisis


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 28, 2010)

I've also used those nose strips and they didn't work for me. My nose is the only problem. I especially hate the ones on the side of my nose. I'm going to have to try some of these suggestions.


----------

